# Manual de armado de equipos valvulares RCA años 50´s



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2010)

Una auténtica alhaja robada del arcón de la abuela, ! Perdón ¡, donde dice robada quise decir que se pidió prestada.

*Incluye:*
Amplificadores Push Pull de 15, 30 y 50 W
Controles de tono.
Pre-amplificadores RIAA para cápsula MM.
Pre-amplificador para reproductor de cinta.
Pre-amplificador para micrófono de baja señal dinámico
Pre-amplificador para micrófono de baja señal piezoeléctrico.
Mezclador de 2 canales.
Sistema completo estéreo.
Un ejemplo de amplificador económico.  

Formato PDF, tamaño 3,2MB en 2 partes, se unen solas al extraerlas.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 2, 2010)

Que pedazo de post!!!
felicitaciones Fogonazo
saludos desde Córdoba
Pablo


----------



## Cyborg16 (Abr 2, 2010)

Interesante. Lastima que los valvulares sean tan complicados (perdon) jajaja. Igual vale la pena ponerse, el sonido recompensa el esfuerzo.

Saldos.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 2, 2010)

¡Che, muy lido manual!

Sólo una cosa... ¿Vos me preguntabas de dónde habia sacado las "pico de loro"?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2010)

*Mensaje Temporal* 


Cacho dijo:


> .....Sólo una cosa... ¿Vos me preguntabas de dónde habia sacado las "pico de loro"?



Esperá a ver lo que se viene, estoy "Fermentando" un post sobre .............. 

Los puntos son con la clara intensión de crear intrigas y expectativas, y si, en efecto, soy una *"Basura de persona"*  y lo mejor o lo peor es que *! Me Gusta ¡* 

​


----------



## Cacho (Abr 2, 2010)

Esperaré entonces la fermentación del  hilo sobre los cambios de las ........... usadas a los largo de la ............

Si adivino bien, va a ser interesante...

............... (ahí va la palabra de cierre que elijas )


----------



## Dano (Abr 2, 2010)

Bajando y leyendo, de seguro es buen material, como siempre 

Gracias y S2


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 2, 2010)

caray!!! yo dije, solo lo leere pero mi mano hizo clic en descargar de manera instintiva, fogo... mis respetos


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 1, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una auténtica alhaja robada del arcón de la abuela, ! Perdón ¡, donde dice robada quise decir que se pidió prestada.
> 
> *Incluye:*
> Amplificadores Push Pull de 15, 30 y 50 W
> ...


 uno mas a la coleccion, ya lo voy a imprimir y leerlo si hay mas acepto, y aviso tengo los radiotron 3 y 4  son un poco pesados a 2mb seran 10 archivos si los quieren los subo


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 1, 2010)

ladrando y aullano electromecanico, quiero ver, quiero ver


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 1, 2010)

suba  nomas que estamos ansiosos por esos archivos
buen post fogo


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 1, 2010)

radiotron 3 descrguen todos en una carpeta y solo descompriman el nº1 y tendran su librito 

mañana va el nº4


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 1, 2010)

descarga en proceso!!!, gracias!!

(devo aclarar que no soy valvulofilico)


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 1, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> descarga en proceso!!!, gracias!!
> 
> (devo aclarar que no soy valvulofilico)


 

estamos para ayudar pero...te vas a entretener un rato largo con este libro por mas que no seas valvulofilico...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 1, 2010)

eso tenlo por seguro no me facinan pero no tengo problemas con ellas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 1, 2010)

gracias amigo 
saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 1, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> gracias amigo
> saludos


 cuenten despues de mirarlo por lo menos unas horas


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 1, 2010)

sabian que me es imposible leer por mucho tiempo en una computadora? 
ahora tendre que imprimirlo


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 1, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> sabian que me es imposible leer por mucho tiempo en una computadora?
> ahora tendre que imprimirlo


 y espera que suva el 4º no se si lo vas a imprimir....? suspenzoooo


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 1, 2010)

claro que lo imprimire solo que ahora ya es muy noche y si lo imprimo no dormie


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2011)

Un manual similar pero de la compañía Mullard, viene condimentado con algo de teoría y consejos de armado.

​
Este manual es mucho mas moderno que el del principio (RCA), este es del año 1959.


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Dic 16, 2011)

Que aporte! justo lo que buscaba; un pre valvular con control de tono! gracias Fogonazo, buscando se encuentra!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 16, 2011)

fogo, mucho por esos aportes eres mi indiolo...


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Dic 20, 2011)

En el manual de RCA se usa un tubo 7025 para el control de tonos,  se puede sustituir por un 12ax7? esto es correcto? (segun yo gogleando un poco.) son un triodo de hi MU.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2011)

extrapalapaquetetl dijo:


> En el manual de RCA se usa un tubo 7025 para el control de tonos,  *se puede sustituir por un 12ax7*? esto es correcto? (segun yo gogleando un poco.) son un triodo de hi MU.



*Sip.*
Recuerda que son manuales muy viejos, muchos de los tipos de válvulas que figuran en ellos ya no existen.


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Dic 20, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta, de cualquier forma seguire buscando info acerca del tema.


----------



## pabloyjm (Oct 29, 2012)

tengo una pregunta de ignorante, como debería ser la fuente por ejemplo si quiero hacer el preamplificador para microfono dinamico (creo que dice low-ouput) con el control de tono solamente? lo digo en base al manual de RCA, estas cosas me apasionan mucho y por ahi no puedo sustentarlo con conocimientos técnicos de la materia, estaré muy agradecido a quien me ayude un poco, saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2012)

pabloyjm dijo:


> tengo una pregunta de ignorante, como debería ser la fuente por ejemplo si quiero hacer el preamplificador para microfono dinamico (creo que dice low-ouput) con el control de tono solamente? lo digo en base al manual de RCA, estas cosas me apasionan mucho y por ahi no puedo sustentarlo con conocimientos técnicos de la materia, estaré muy agradecido a quien me ayude un poco, saludos!!



Esos transformadores se fabricaban específicamente para eso con secundarios de alta tensión, una forma "Actual" de lograr esas tensiones se menciona aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-preamplificador-guitarra-valvulas-12828/

O aquí con un multiplicador de tensión:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/721232/


----------



## pabloyjm (Oct 29, 2012)

muchas gracias, y una ultima pregunta, en el preamplificador que menciona  el manual de rca, no hay control de ganancia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2012)

pabloyjm dijo:


> muchas gracias, y una ultima pregunta, en el preamplificador que menciona  el manual de rca, no hay control de ganancia?



¿ En cual de todos ?


----------



## pabloyjm (Oct 29, 2012)

Pagina 22 del manual, HI-FI PREAMPLIFIER for use with low-level microphones, el que tiene una sola valvula 5879


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2012)

​
Esta es una *"Primer etapa"*, a la salida de esta se conectaría un potenciómetro, un control de tono, Etc
*NO* tiene por que llevar ajuste de ganancia o volumen, ya que esa función la haría la etapa siguiente.


----------



## pabloyjm (Oct 29, 2012)

exactamente ese!.... de ese diagrama también surgió la pregunta de como lo alimento a este circuito



gracias por la respuesta!!!
entonces con esta alimentacion_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/721232/ _podria alimentar un pre y control de tono como los del manual????


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2012)

Esa es una buena posibilidad, o esta otra:

Ver el archivo adjunto 6658​


----------



## pabloyjm (Oct 29, 2012)

pero este es para guitarra o es la misma señal la de una guitarra que la de un microfono dinamico? de donde puedo bajar mas detalles de este circuito? me intereso mucho mas! jaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2012)

pabloyjm dijo:


> pero este es para guitarra o es la misma señal la de una guitarra que la de un microfono dinamico? de donde puedo bajar mas detalles de este circuito? me intereso mucho mas! jaja



El ejemplo es de *la fuente*, ignora el resto del esquema.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 31, 2012)

Esta muy bueno el manual de circuitos de audio hi-fi de RCA de los años 50,yo lo habia conseguido hace mas o menos 1 año atras, tome de ahi el circuito del de 50w,el pre con control de tonos,el pre para magnetica y el pre para microfono,del ampli stereo que estoy tratando de hacer;de hecho tambien estan en los manuales de valvulas de recepcion RCA,pero estan mucho mejor detallados y explicados en este manual.-
Un muy buen aporte.-
Cordiales saludos
Gustavo


----------



## pabloyjm (Nov 12, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El ejemplo es de *la fuente*, ignora el resto del esquema.



Ya estoy terminando la fuente para el pre de low input mic. de rca que lleva una vÃ¡lvula 5879 . Mi duda es si la fuente va con el regulador de 6 o 12v. . . Gracias


----------



## pabloyjm (Nov 12, 2012)

ya encontre la datasheet de la valvula-. gracias!! sigo construyendo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2016)

*Para hacerlo un poco mas completo, un manual de substitución Sylvania (1953)*

​


----------



## Martinetcheverry5 (Ene 26, 2018)

electromecanico dijo:


> uno mas a la coleccion, ya lo voy a imprimir y leerlo si hay mas acepto, y aviso tengo los radiotron 3 y 4  son un poco pesados a 2mb seran 10 archivos si los quieren los subo



Hola buenas noches. Soy nuevo pero me interesa el libro y no logró descargarlo. En celular se podrá?? Muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2018)

Para descargarlo hace doble clic sobre el primer archivo y guardalo en el disco duro, hace lo mismo con el seguno y ponelo en la misma carpeta, para ver el manual tenes que tener el winrar para descomprimirlo


----------



## Martinetcheverry5 (Ene 28, 2018)

Hola qué tal este la consulta era porque el otro día fogonazo dejo un cuaderno de un libro y lo descargue. me gustaría ver de encarar para poder hacer el amplificador valvular de 50 watts. De electrónica transistorizado no ando tan mal, pero de valvular nunca he trabajado. Este  circuito lo entiendo, lo único que me gustaría por ahí que me orienten con el tema de las fuentes, no sé si pudiste ver los archivos adjuntos que dejó fogonazo si los miras vas a ver que hay un uno de los circuitos es de 50 watts estoy consiguiendo las válvulas y me gustaría ver de armarlo. Mañana ya me pasan la cotización de todas las válvulas del de 50 watts, el resto es conseguible. me falta por ahí conocimiento en cuanto a la parte de la cantidad de corriente que tengo que elegir y de voltaje que elegir para el transformador de la etapa de transformación de energía de la Fuente sería. y la etapa de amplificación que tiene otra fuente más osea otro transformador más. gracias ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2018)

Martinetcheverry5 dijo:


> Hola qué tal este la consulta era porque el otro día fogonazo dejo un cuaderno de un libro y lo descargue. me gustaría ver de encarar para poder hacer el amplificador valvular de 50 watts. De electrónica transistorizado no ando tan mal, pero de valvular nunca he trabajado. Este  circuito lo entiendo, lo único que me gustaría por ahí que me orienten con el tema de las fuentes, no sé si pudiste ver los archivos adjuntos que dejó fogonazo si los miras vas a ver que hay un uno de los circuitos es de 50 watts estoy consiguiendo las válvulas y me gustaría ver de armarlo. Mañana ya me pasan la cotización de todas las válvulas del de 50 watts, el resto es conseguible. me falta por ahí conocimiento en cuanto a la parte de la cantidad de corriente que tengo que elegir y de voltaje que elegir para el transformador de la etapa de transformación de energía de la Fuente sería. y la etapa de amplificación que tiene otra fuente más osea otro transformador más. gracias ...




*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. * No nos gusta la escritura "En Bloque"*

¿ A que circuito te refieres ?, no recuerdo ninguno con 2 fuentes de alimentación


----------



## Hatman23 (Feb 14, 2018)

Encontre este libro en internet prece muy bueno por la variedad de circuitos que tiene.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2020)

*2* manuales de válvulas Sylvania año *1943*, ¡ Como nuevos !


----------



## rodachul (Jun 21, 2020)

Hola. Les dejo dos archivos (en .PDF), que espero les sirva:
1.- El control de tono Baxandall escrito por el mismo.
2.- La construcción de un amplificador Williamson (1952)
Lamentablemente no pude cargar los archivos en el sitio porque me daba error, asi que los cargue en Mediafire.
Para descargar copiar el link que esta entre corchetes (sin los corchetes) y hacer click en el recuadro verde que dice "DOWNLOAD"
1.- [ Baxandall ]
2.- [ Williamson-1952-the-Williamson-Amplifier ]

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2021)

*Recién salido de la imprenta  *

Lo habitual, bajan los 3 archivos a una carpeta y cuando los descomprimen se crea el .PDF del libro.
Si bajan solo *1* da error 
Si bajan solo* 2* da error 
Si bajan los *3* Funciona 
Si bajan mas de *3* *¡ Algo hicieron mal ! *


​


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 3, 2021)

Muy buen texto Fogonazo !!! , yo lo tengo bajado desde hace más de 10 años desde la página de www.tubebooks.org 

*Basic theory and application of electron tubes *:  http://www.tubebooks.org/Books/army_theory.pdf

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------

